

Translator App for Apple Watch That Even Speaks Klingon from Star Trek - sgolubev
http://applewatchtranslatorapp.com/

======
sgolubev
We thought you might be interested in our latest translator app for Apple
Watch that even speaks Klingon from Star Trek.

We are excited to announce that Polyglot will be available on the App Store on
April 24th:
[http://applewatchtranslatorapp.com/](http://applewatchtranslatorapp.com/)

The app translates back and forth between more than 50 languages. All just by
using voice.

